# Scott Nitrous 10 !!!



## chillinghive (10. September 2010)

Modell 2007, wurde 2008 gekauft und nur sehr wenig gefahren (600-700km). Das Bike wurde hauptsächlich für Freeridetouren am Alpenrand verwendet, kein Bikepark! 

Das Rad befindet sich wirklich in sehr gutem Zustand. Wirklich das einzige was es zu bemängeln gibt, sind ein paar Steinschläge am Rahmen, die mit Lackstift ausgebessert wurden. weitere Infos bei ebay: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Scott-Nitrous-10-FOX-DHX4-0-66-SRAM-Freeride-Downhill-/260662366107?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3cb0b00f9b

Rahmen:    Scott Nitrous 10, 195mm Federweg, 12x150mm Stechachse,   
               1.5" Steuerrohr, Grösse M, Rh 45cm

Dämpfer:   Fox DHX 4.0 mit 450er Feder

Gabel:       Marzocchi 66 RCV, 180mm Federweg, Zug- und Druckstufe 
               einstellbar, 20mm Steckachse, Luftunterstüzte Stahlfedern.
               Aufkleber wurden alle entfernt. Schwarz ohne Kratzer

Laufräder: Mavic 325 Felgen mit DT Swiss Hügi FR Hinterrad Nabe 12x150 und 
               Scott 20mm Vorderrad Nabe

Bremse:    Hayes El Camino mit 203er Scheiben

Kurbel:     Truvativ Hussefeld 2-Fach mit Bashguard und Schaltbarer 
               Kettenführung

Reifen:      Maxxis Highroller 26x2,7 hinten und Maxxis Minion 26x2,5 vorne

Schaltung: Sram X.9 Shifter und Schaltwerk, XT Umwerfer

Lenker:     Scott Pilot FR Oversize 700mm breit

Vorbau:    Truvativ Holzfeller Oversize

Sattel:      Scott



*Versand:* 45 Euro oder Selbstabholung in Würzburg.

*Preis:* 1400 Euro oder bei ebay ersteigern 


bei fragen einfach ne mail schreiben oder anrufen: [email protected] 
01577/3299359


----------

